
Verified Programming of Turing Machines in Coq (2020) - maxsun
https://popl20.sigplan.org/details/CPP-2020-papers/6/Verified-Programming-of-Turing-Machines-in-Coq
======
maxsun
I was recently reading into Total Functional Programming [1] and found it
surprising that it seems possible to reason about/model Turing Machines in
languages which guarantee a program's termination [2]. I've barely scratched
the surface, but I feel like it's a fun combination of engineering and
theoretical/philosophical issues. I'd super appreciate and fellow HNers
suggestions for related resources or things to read.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Total_functional_programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Total_functional_programming)

[2] [https://kseo.github.io/posts/2015-06-18-total-functional-
pro...](https://kseo.github.io/posts/2015-06-18-total-functional-
programming.html)

